# Lug Lining



## bobg (19 Aug 2007)

Greetings all, has anybody out there attempted to line their lugs? I've been trying and failing until now with an 00 artist brush and while its "OK" , its not as nice as I'd like. I know Nick at Lloyds does something for £100 but thats too much for me. A friend of mine mentioned a roller marker pen used by engineers , another mentioned a spirit pen, but thats as far as I've got.
I'd be most grateful for any thoughts/ideas


----------



## zimzum42 (19 Aug 2007)

Beta blockers, should stop the shaky hands...........


----------



## Elmer Fudd (19 Aug 2007)

zimzum42 said:


> Beta blockers, should stop the shaky hands...........


They work for me !!


----------



## bobg (19 Aug 2007)

I should have known........ If only I could stop the heartbeat and the breathing for a few minutes I might be in with a chance. I tried a couple of bottles of Newcastle Brown, hand stopped shaking but couldn't focus..


----------



## bagpuss (19 Aug 2007)

Try Halfords for a car{shock horror} touch up pen/stick . I have seen some that look like a fine marker pen .


----------



## Mr Phoebus (19 Aug 2007)

bobg said:


> Greetings all, has anybody out there attempted to line their lugs?



Yes, took about 15mins to do the whole lot.





Just needs a steady hand.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (19 Aug 2007)

It also helps if you do that 'windscreen wiper' thing with your tongue on your bottom lip while doing it, helps steady your hand.


----------



## bobg (20 Aug 2007)

Thanks Bagpuss, I havn't had a car since before spray tins were invented so I didn't know there was such a thing. Thanks for the pic Mr P, very impressive. Did you do yours with one of those pen stick thingies then? Pity you live along time ago in another galaxy or I'd pop over and get you to do mine. I mentioned it to my daughter yesterday evening ( who has a fine arts degree) and she said " yeah, piece of cake, easy peasey," then went home....


----------



## bobg (20 Aug 2007)

Some interesting images here: 
http://www.blackbirdsf.org/taylor/thompson.html 

Someone claims that these pens give good results: 

http://markingpendepot.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=30



Got this too - looks interesting/promising


----------



## Mr Phoebus (20 Aug 2007)

bobg said:


> Thanks for the pic Mr P, very impressive. Did you do yours with one of those pen stick thingies then?





No way!!! A tin of bronze Hammerite and a pack of artists brushes from the pound shop.
If you lived by me, I'd do it for free for you, as long as the cups 'o' tea kept coming. 

BTW, that geezer who's charging £100, that's disgusting. !


----------



## bobg (20 Aug 2007)

Very nice of you, I'll ride over tomorrow 
Wot bloke charging £100? did I miss something. Those pens are on sale in local art shops for £2.00 - quick drying enamel paint, fine line etc loads of colours. Even I, sans beta blockers etc., might be able to make a job of it.
I "hammerited" over a crap spray job last year - ended up with a very nice distressed/antique/crinkle finish Read instructions moi ! Thats only for girls


----------



## Mr Phoebus (20 Aug 2007)

> Wot bloke charging £100?





bobg said:


> Greetings all, has anybody out there attempted to line their lugs? I've been trying and failing until now with an 00 artist brush and while its "OK" , its not as nice as I'd like.* I know Nick at Lloyds does something for £100 but thats too much for me.* A friend of mine mentioned a roller marker pen used by engineers , another mentioned a spirit pen, but thats as far as I've got.
> I'd be most grateful for any thoughts/ideas



That one, Mr B.
You've got to pick a pocket or two.


----------



## bobg (20 Aug 2007)

Poo, thats the first time that short term memory loss has been that short term! Ah yes, I remember now, I wrote it 10 minutes ago
I was thinking in terms of a price charged to do the job rather that the cost of the tool used by frame builders which apparently what this is ( according to Nick )
Ah well, best go for a ride, now where did I put the bike .... have I got a bike..........


----------



## Arch (20 Aug 2007)

I'e never tried lug lining, but from painting ickle figures for models 

like:






I'd suggest a couple of things. 

Try steadying your hand first, with a few strokes of the brush on a piece or scrap paper to try and get a fluid movement.

And don't force yourself to go on too long. If you find your hand shaking after two lugs, stop for a bit and go back to it later.

Also it can help to brace your wrist or forearm on something (another bit of the frame?), like artists do with a marl stick.


----------



## bobg (20 Aug 2007)

Thanks Arch all ideas gratefully accepted. I'm better with a 6inch whitewash brush. Not breathing actually does help me but I cant do a whole lug without going puuufgh and messing it up.
Nice diarama ( if thats what they're called - cant resist asking what thats all about?? - mabe just needs a tiny effelump to finish it off - plans for a kite on your desk too  what a diverse life you lead


----------



## Hover Fly (20 Aug 2007)

What Nick Lloyd is selling is
http://www.beugler.com/how.html
Not really what you need for lug lining. If your hand isn't steady enough, see if you can get a brush with long bristles. I use them on boat engines but in largish sizes 1/8" to 1/4".


----------



## Arch (21 Aug 2007)

bobg said:


> Thanks Arch all ideas gratefully accepted. I'm better with a 6inch whitewash brush. Not breathing actually does help me but I cant do a whole lug without going puuufgh and messing it up.
> Nice diarama ( if thats what they're called - cant resist asking what thats all about?? - mabe just needs a tiny effelump to finish it off - plans for a kite on your desk too  what a diverse life you lead



Pure whimsey. I've always liked the idea of a gypsy caravan, and so one year my other half bought me this 'N' scale model, and once I'd assembled and painted it, it needed a road to be travelling along... You can't see in the photo, but the bikes have brown saddles and black pedals. That needs a really teeny brush!

I do actually have some War Elephants (different scale though) painted up, but haven't got round to making a scene for them. And I've got nearly all the bits for an OO scale archeaological dig to fit in a boxfile, but again, it needs finishing off....

Actually, it's not a kite plan, but an origami book... I'm a bit of a flitter - I flit from hobby to hobby. That year I made all my own Christmas cards, with origami Christmas trees on them...

But I have a kite as well!


----------



## Mr Phoebus (21 Aug 2007)

Arch said:


>


 Papa Lazarou and his Pandemonium Carnival.


----------

